# q微:1151714174】卖英国CTU假毕业证；CTU假文凭；CTU假学位证；CTU学历证书；办考文垂大学留学回国人员证明Coventry University



## Deleted member 8471 (28/6/22)

Q/微：1151714174，【如删除，请点击网页快照查看】志远教育专业办理国外各大学文凭，*老品牌更专业*网上存档可查*不成功不收费！实体公司，注册经营，质量保证。可视频看做好的成品、办理、仿制、成绩单文凭、改成绩、教育部学历学位认证、毕业证、成绩单、文凭、学历文凭、假文凭假毕业证假学历书制作、假制作、办理、仿制学位证书、毕业证文凭、、文凭毕业证、毕业证认证、留服认证、使馆认证、使馆证明、使馆留学回国人员证明、留学生认证、学历认证、文凭认证【实体公司，值得信赖】
专业面向“英国、加拿大、意大利，澳洲、新西兰、美国 ”等国的学历学位真实教育部认证、使馆认证。
Q/微：1151714174 
主营项目：
a.办理毕业证，改成绩单，Offer、在读证明、学生卡、信封、证明信等全套材料，从防伪到印刷，从水印到钢印烫金，高精仿度跟学校原版100%相同.
b.真实使馆认证（即留学人员回国证明），使馆存档可通过大使馆查询确认.
c.真实教育部国外学历学位认证，教育部存档，教育部留服网站100%可查.
d.留信网认证，国家专业人才认证中心颁发入库证书，留信网存档可查.
e.招聘中介代理：本公司诚聘各地代理人员以及留学生，如果你有业余时间，有兴趣就请联系我们，我们会给到您的回报！期待您的加盟：一朝办理，终身受益（本信息长期有效）互惠互利，为广大海内外学子及有需要的人士在事业上跨过这道门槛！
【我们真诚的提醒广大留学生朋友】
==============================================================================================================================================================================================
#假文凭 #毕业证成绩单 #学位证书 #学历证书 #留信认证办理
【我们真诚的提醒广大留学生朋友】：　　
一. 本行业市场混乱，不要只贪图便宜，无论是真实版还是1:1复制版，都会有相应的成本在里面，我们保证一分钱一分货！　　
二. 真实的使馆认证及教育部认证，公司完全按照正规的流程手续,可陪同客户一起前往北京教育部窗口递交材料！！！目前有一些同行所办理出来的认证只能在虚假网站查询1-3个月左右的时间，并不是教育部，也不可能存档。那样是对学生的不负责任，在办理的时候一定要慎重！　
三. 随时可以监视进度，我们会让您清楚看到，你所投入的每一分钱都能够确实得到回报，若您认为不值得，完全可以中止付款。
四：面对网上有些不良个人中介，真实教育部认证故意虚假报价，毕业证、成绩单却报价很高，挖坑骗留学学生做和原版差异很大的毕业证和成绩单，却不做认证，欺骗广大留学生，请多留心！办理时请电话联系，或者视频看下对方的办公环境，办理实力，选择实体公司，以防被骗！
==============================================================================================================================================================================================
如果您是以下情况，我们都能竭诚为您解决实际问题：
1、在校期间，因各种原因未能顺利毕业，拿不到学校；　
2、面对父母的压力，希望尽快拿到；　　　
3、不清楚流程以及材料该如何准备；　　　
4、回国时间很长，忘记办理；　　　
5、回国马上就要找工作，办给用人单位看；　　
6、企事业单位必须要求办理的；
7、挂科了，不想读了，学分成绩不够，修改成绩单？？　
8、找工作没有文凭证书怎么办？有本科却要求硕士又怎么办？
9、打算回国了，找工作的时候，需要提供教育部国外学历认证书？？？
◆为什么您的学位需要到使馆进行公证？
使馆教育处开具的《留学回国人员证明》是留学人员在国内证明留学身份、申.请工作、落户、享受海归创业优惠政策、申请国内各类基金等必备的材料。留学回国人员证明还可以享受海归购买免税车等多项 优惠政策。
◆为什么您的学位需要在国内进一步认证？
如果您计划在国内发展，那么办理国内教育部认证是必不可少的。一般进国企事业单位都会要求提供国外学历认证。办理教育部认证所需资料众多且烦琐，所有材料您都必须提供原件，我们凭借丰富的经验 ，帮您快速整合材料，让您少走弯路。
专业服务，请勿犹豫联系我！本公司是一家专业面向“美国、加拿大、澳洲、新西兰、英国、新加坡、法国、德国、荷兰”等国的学认证中心 ，长期专业为留学生解决毕业难的问题。本公司长期和真实以及各国使馆合作，拥有强大的背景后台，保持着 信誉优良的关系网络。使馆回国人员留学证明和真实认证完全按照正规程序、时间办理，客户可预约来公司面谈 ，有专业的教育咨询顾问实行一对一服务！也可随我司工作人员一同前往真实窗口递交材料，更有保障，更放心 。为您回国发展扫除一切后顾之忧！
Q/微：1151714174办理加拿大、美国、英国、澳洲、新西兰、欧洲各国毕业证、成绩单、教育部学.历学位认证办理流程及操作流程
美国大学毕业证、美国大学成绩单、美国大学文凭、美国大学学历认证、美国大学使馆认证、美国本科毕业证、美国本科成绩单、美国本科文凭、美国本科学历认证、美国硕士毕业证、美国硕士成绩单、美国硕士文凭、美国硕士学历认证、中国教育部留学服务中心认证、留服认证、使馆认证、使馆证明、使馆留学回国人员证明、留学生认证、学历认证、文凭认证、学位认证、留学生学历认证、留学生学位认证、英国大学学历认证、英国大学毕业证、英国大学文凭、英国大学成绩单、英国大学使馆认证、英国本科学历认证、英国本科毕业证、英国本科文凭、英国本科成绩单、英国硕士学历认证、英国硕士毕业证、英国硕士文凭、英国硕士成绩单、加拿大大学毕业证、加拿大大学文凭、加拿大大学成绩单、加拿大大学学历认证、加拿大本科毕业证、加拿大本科文凭、加拿大本科成绩单、加拿大大学使馆认证、加拿大本科学历认证、加拿大硕士毕业证、加拿大硕士文凭、加拿大硕士成绩单、加拿大硕士学历认证、澳洲大学学历认证、澳洲大学毕业证、澳洲大学成绩单、澳洲大学文凭、澳洲本科学历认证、澳洲本科毕业证、澳洲本科成绩单、澳洲本科文凭、澳洲硕士学历认证、澳洲硕士毕业证、澳洲硕士成绩单、澳洲硕士文凭、澳洲大学使馆认证、diploma、graduation、degree、grad、certificate、transcript、approve、embassy本公司专业制作、办理、仿制、成绩单文凭、改成绩、教育部学历学位认证、毕业证、成绩单、文凭、学历文凭、假文凭假毕业证假学历书制作、假制作、办理、仿制学位证书、毕业证文凭
、文凭毕业证、毕业证认证、留服认证、使馆认证、使馆证明、使馆留学回国人员证明、留学生认证、学历认证、文凭认证
学位认证、留学生学历认证、留学生学位认证、英国文凭学历、美国文凭学历、澳洲文凭学历、加拿大文凭学历、新西兰学历认证等扣扣:1151714174 Q/微：1151714174


----------

